# People that quit safeguard



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Im looking for people that have quit safeguard.. just wondering what you do now. I would love to talk to you.. if anyone has any info etc that would be great!
threw p.m. and your info will be safe.. as one guy that loves what he does and is burnt out of the games and money loss.
how long have you been gone from s/g I need help getting out.. im sick of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I just didn't sign their one sided contract. They didn't even e-mail, call or make any attemp at contacting me about why I wasn't signed on...I was doing about 40 grasses and 30 open orders at the time. The orders slowed down till it was just grass then they puttered out too. :yes:,... Much happier with the amigos


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*i cant*

I cant just walk away.. i have over 320 refreshes a month, 14 employees etc.. just tired of there bull **** field qc person letting others get away with bull ****, there field qc person is trying to make them lose fannie but no one at sg will listen lol :thumbup: they hired a qc person that was a vendor that got fired for lieing all the time on orders, false photos etc.. but this same person is in charge of our homes now!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I work for them for about a month or so, but im a quick learner and dropped them like a bag of hot rock.

The only advise i can give you is like others here have said in the past is pull back on your area slowly. Say things like i had to let someone or those peeps in those areas go because of job performance. Or come accross as asking for help in some areas can they resign work in these zips until i can find someone to cover those areas.

Exdayman your going to have to be creative on this move. I do wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

garylaps said:


> I just didn't sign their one sided contract. They didn't even e-mail, call or make any attemp at contacting me about why I wasn't signed on...I was doing about 40 grasses and 30 open orders at the time. The orders slowed down till it was just grass then they puttered out too. :yes:,... Much happier with the amigos



WOW!!! Safeguard must be worse than I thought if you are happy with the siblings! Damn man what would you do if you ever got a good client?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, we quit Safeguard. It has been maybe 3 years. We do the same stuff we did before we hooked on with them. We did a lot of mid 6 figure years with them, and when it was time to say goodbye, there were no tears on either side of the couch.
EZDAYMAN, that is about 10K of sales cleans per month at their pricing. I'm not sure how you will maintain mental stability at that volume. Even if they are only banging you on 10% of those refreshes, that is brutal. 
I'd prefer to discuss clients publicly rather than PMs. I've never had fear of them and it does more good to hear accounts, both good and bad, regarding nationals.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

My experience with 5 Brothers was better in the beginning and a little more stable for a bit, but both deteriorated and ended in the same manner.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, we quit Safeguard. It has been maybe 3 years. We do the same stuff we did before we hooked on with them. We did a lot of mid 6 figure years with them, and when it was time to say goodbye, there were no tears on either side of the couch.
> EZDAYMAN, that is about 10K of sales cleans per month at their pricing. I'm not sure how you will maintain mental stability at that volume. Even if they are only banging you on 10% of those refreshes, that is brutal.
> I'd prefer to discuss clients publicly rather than PMs. I've never had fear of them and it does more good to hear accounts, both good and bad, regarding nationals.


By the time you pay 14 crews to run the orders, get dinged for BS QC, and upload etc. What is your margin at their ridiculous prices?

I am curious what the actual NET is on something like this?


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*taxes*

I just left my cpa today and its the biggest hit i have ever had.. 80-100 hrs a week and let say i made the same if i worked at home depot.. i run a tight ship but the prices are so bad now that i cant make the number work. you guys arell good guys. I loved my job uptill 1 year ago. Now its just bull ****. and yes thats about 10k and im tired of that also gas prices go up, wages go up, but my prices for safeguard have been the same for 6-7 years what job doesnt move prices, or go up with inflation. I installed a dehumidifer and cause they cant read the serial # on the back.. i didnt get paid.. so they think i sould eat 180$ for a unit? sick of there we will look for every detail not to pay you.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> I installed a dehumidifer and cause they cant read the serial # on the back.. i didnt get paid.. so they think i sould eat 180$ for a unit? sick of there we will look for every detail not to pay you.


 As a dehumidifier isn't a built appliance nor is an improvement to the property, you can bet I'd be stopping by to pick it back up.......


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

over the last 6 or so years prices have not gone up, 350 maid refreshes ... you totally have to blame yourself on this one, that is what I would want my competition to do try to grow on safeguard prices and be so busy they only can deal with safeguard chasing your tail go back to get photos etc orders, .. 

if you want to salvage anything slow them down when you have crews go to jobs have them market the area .. grass cuts, snow removal, pressure washing whatever the skill set, with 14 you probably have a couple handy man, get rid of a couple employee's and stop worrying about having a safeguard gold star next to your name. start being late on orders, pack the family up and go fishing


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> By the time you pay 14 crews to run the orders, get dinged for BS QC, and upload etc. What is your margin at their ridiculous prices?
> 
> I am curious what the actual NET is on something like this?


Last I recall, the refreshes paid in the neighborhood of $35-$37.50 and included a lot of peripheral nonesense. Subtract for 2 in the truck, unload and load, cleaners, 3-4 air fresheners, time to clean, time to photo, time to complete the checklist, then drive time, you can figure for yourself how many you can knock out in an hour.
Realize that any new damage, hazard or allowable you miss trying to race thru is on you.
I suppose if you can get the recuts at the same time that would about double the $. Sorry, forgot the 20% discount.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> WOW!!! Safeguard must be worse than I thought if you are happy with the siblings! Damn man what would you do if you ever got a good client?


None of these nationals care about you or your business. The difference between SG and the amigos is that when I have a problem or things are going wrong at least (5bro) they answer the phone and work with you. They rarely cut your bids and if they (hud) does they don't compell you to do the job, just ask you to explain why you can't do it for their canned price.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just to be clear, HUD doesn't cut bids.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

garylaps said:


> None of these nationals care about you or your business. The difference between SG and the amigos is that when I have a problem or things are going wrong at least (5bro) they answer the phone and work with you. They rarely cut your bids and if they (hud) does they don't compell you to do the job, just ask you to explain why you can't do it for their canned price.


You are 100% right all the nationals care about is coverage.They want all of their orders covered and turn around times to be good. They also want you to pay to work there.

I've never worked with Safeguard and wouldn't if they were the ONLY national. As for the Brothers we tried to work with them TWICE. If you think they are fine you are fooling yourself. It's only a matter of time before they turn on you and when they do it isn't pretty.

I'm glad your experience has been decent with them. We were enticed by their pricing and they have decent volume in our area. The problem we ran into is they ALWAYS cut my bids. Constantly! If they aren't cutting yours chances are you are leaving money on the table. They would tell me "FHA says $100.00 to clean that fridge." I would remind them that I don't clean fridges but if they MUST have it done $300.00. They would say they couldn't pay that and I would say I'm not doing the work order. They then went on to try to backcharge me because they had another contractor go clean the fridge. I told them that wasn't going to happen. We ended up not accepting anymore work orders from them starting that very day. They hit me with backcharges for every open work order we had. I took them to court and I won. 

We don't perform work we don't want to do. We don't put up handrails because it doesn't pay crap. We don't clean refrigerators because they are disgusting. We either throw them away or don't touch them. We are our own company and we don't let any national tell us we have to do things because the client requires it.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

The only things I bring for refrigerators are a roll of duct tape and a dolly.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> I just left my cpa today and its the biggest hit i have ever had.. 80-100 hrs a week and let say i made the same if i worked at home depot.. i run a tight ship but the prices are so bad now that i cant make the number work. you guys arell good guys. I loved my job uptill 1 year ago. Now its just bull ****. and yes thats about 10k and im tired of that also gas prices go up, wages go up, but my prices for safeguard have been the same for 6-7 years what job doesnt move prices, or go up with inflation. I installed a dehumidifer and cause they cant read the serial # on the back.. i didnt get paid.. so they think i sould eat 180$ for a unit? sick of there we will look for every detail not to pay you.



Then stop working for them and stop whining.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Then stop working for them and stop whining.


I have to agree with this. If you work for Safeguard or any regional and you complain I blame you not them. This is your fault. The information is out there people Safeguard sucks!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Just to be clear, HUD doesn't cut bids.



This is the line the siblings gave me when I advised them that HUD doesn't cut bids. 

Yes. HUD doesn't cut bids, but they verify & validate your bids to see if it's in line with their preferred cost estimator. 

I laughed and advised them while cost estimators are nice. They're just a guide to use. You have to factor in other variables like how fast your men work, real dump fee's, runs to the dump etc. 

RepairBase ain't bad but it ain't great. I've found many line items to be 1/3 of the true cost to complete and other items paying twice as much as I need.


----------



## stitchop (Mar 22, 2014)

Send you next bid in with a disclosure; "this bid is nonnegotiable and nontransferable. This bid is not subject to SG's discount. Any future work order or orders to bid on this same work will result in this bid increasing by 20% per event, and SG agrees to pay a $200 fee for each future bid. By processing this work order, SafeGuard agrees to these terms."

You wont have to figure out how to quit, they will quit you.

BTW, keep your keys, they WILL start back backcharging. Remember, any materials they do not pay for still belong to you (dehumidifiers, outlet covers, shingles, tarps, boards, bolts, nuts).
Also, they will loose every time in court. Judges tend to get mad when they backcharge for nonsense.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Be careful about taking stuff. Here in Florida if you install it you no longer own it.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*never*

would never take my items out, they can live with the guilt.. karma will come back one day.. I know I have done my job correctly, If they want t screw me out of 100$ or 1000$ go head, what comes around goes around.. Safeguard wont be around forever. The ceo's and trust funds will close it before they lose money and kick all there employees to the curb with a 2 week package...


----------



## stitchop (Mar 22, 2014)

Gypsos said:


> Be careful about taking stuff. Here in Florida if you install it you no longer own it.


Here in Arkansas, I took a part of a roof back off when they back charged for the entire invoice. They never would give a good reason for the back charge, so I undid the work.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

stitchop said:


> Here in Arkansas, I took a part of a roof back off when they back charged for the entire invoice. They never would give a good reason for the back charge, so I undid the work.


And probably cost more removing it and leaving yourself open to whatever else. Technically if you don't have a work order or inspection you could be charged with trespassing, theft, disorderly conduct, or whatever other bs law.

Be careful


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Screw that - BOA didn't pay me for close to 50 out of 250 wints one year. I pumped them back full of water, reconnected water lines or turned the wells back on.

These companies are POS and will steal from you any chance they get.


----------



## stitchop (Mar 22, 2014)

npm said:


> And probably cost more removing it and leaving yourself open to whatever else. Technically if you don't have a work order or inspection you could be charged with trespassing, theft, disorderly conduct, or whatever other bs law.
> 
> Be careful


Naw, ten minutes with a chain saw and the roof was gone. 
No theft charges. There is nobody who can press charges in P&P except homeowners. The bank and SG have no standing to press charges. The homeowner is long gone and usually say they don't own it (technically they do, but they think once they move out the bank owns it) so, unless its their personal items, they will not press charges. 
If SG threatens you with charges, just laugh and tell them to pound sand. They have no standing to do anything, not even trespassing charges.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

We had a home on the Mississippi River Bluffs that was huge. There was a door on the 3rd level that walked out not an unfinished deck. Was asked to bid to rebuild deck-bid approved week later. Built a dang beautiful deck with proper safety rails & spindles. Got the chargeback 3 weeks later for "no reason for any verticle rails" WTH? Sent letter concerning the safety issues and a copy of County Code. 

It was stupid but 3 if us drove 2.5hrs back to property and tore down. Took lumber back to shop. Got a call from Service Company wanting to know where the deck was? What deck you talking about? Last I heard about it. Felt much better


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Here in Florida if you remove what you have installed you get a new personalized monogrammed wardrobe in stylish safety orange. 

I had a friend that payed a $1500 fine plus court fees and attorney fees for taking back the $2,000 he did not get paid for a job hanging drywall.

Once it is installed, to remove it is theft. The bank, nor the homeowner has to press charges because the District Attorney will be happy to get an easy conviction.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Gypsos said:


> Here in Florida if you remove what you have installed you get a new personalized monogrammed wardrobe in stylish safety orange.
> 
> I had a friend that payed a $1500 fine plus court fees and attorney fees for taking back the $2,000 he did not get paid for a job hanging drywall.
> 
> Once it is installed, to remove it is theft. The bank, nor the homeowner has to press charges because the District Attorney will be happy to get an easy conviction.


 In that case I have been known to give them their stuff back and sometimes some extra that was originally not theirs


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

cover2 said:


> In that case I have been known to give them their stuff back and sometimes some extra that was originally not theirs


Another friend of mine got screwed out of some money by a customer so he put a few dozen dead fish in the stud cavities of a house. 

I have been known to build entire walls just enough of layout so that freezers will not fit if I am getting screwed. One time we dropped the roof hieght by just enough so the business sign would just barely not fit no matter how much you messed with it.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

stitchop said:


> Naw, ten minutes with a chain saw and the roof was gone.
> No theft charges. There is nobody who can press charges in P&P except homeowners. The bank and SG have no standing to press charges. The homeowner is long gone and usually say they don't own it (technically they do, but they think once they move out the bank owns it) so, unless its their personal items, they will not press charges.
> If SG threatens you with charges, just laugh and tell them to pound sand. They have no standing to do anything, not even trespassing charges.


Technically the bank or service company doesn't have to press the charges. A neighbor can report you. It might be different in other states but dealt with bs in PA and JERSEY. Trust me I've been there removed that. Most of the charges are stupid fines(municipality funding imo)


----------

